# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [SG/TQ] Bán ít đồ (Spindle ATC BT40, Spindle collet, Spindle motor)

## Ga con

Dịp nghỉ lễ em ở nhà lục lọi, kiếm ít đồ thanh lý kiếm tiền mua sữa cho con.

*1. Heo mọi NSK OEM cho Nakajima MFG (ATC BT40, 5kW, 300Hz/9.000rpm)*
- Full option, lực nhả dao ~1000kgf, ben hơi phi lòng trong 160mm (em gắn vào chứ không phải ben Zin). 1 con zin, 1 con đã vệ sinh kỹ lưỡng, kiểm tra bạc đạn, vào mỡ SKF, test ổn định ở ~10.000rpm. Nặng cả bộ hơn 60kg, không có ben hơi và đế gắn ben thì chừng 45kg. Cần thì e chuyển sang ben 140mm và đế nhôm sẽ nhẹ được tầm hơn 5kg nữa.
- Kích thước phi khoảng hơn 180mm, dài thân không hơn 400mm, gắn đế + ben thì thêm 200mm nữa.
- Hàng chuyên gia công gỗ, gia công cái gì tương đương tùy ý các bác.
- ATC nhưng không có shaft encoder nên hơi khó cho bác nào muốn làm full ATC (không giữ cứng trục khi thay dao, nên chỉ hỗ trợ ATC bằng tay, muốn full thì phải chế thêm).
- Xong 2 con: 
  * 1 con bạc đạn zin, chạy êm không cần phải bảo trì gì. Trong mấy con có mỗi em này là êm ái.
  * 1 con bạc đạn cũ bảo trì tra mỡ, chạy 10.000rpm tiếng kêu như con spindle 2.2kw TQ chạy 24.000rpm, tiếng kêu không lớn.



Gá truyền lực & định vị qua cánh rãnh then này


Tham khảo thêm nội thất ở đây ạ. Bí quyết nằm bên trong ruột, rotor size gần 100mm rất nặng, moment quán tính lớn giúp giảm rung động tốt khi cắt, bạc đạn zin cấp chính xác P2 cực cao.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/56...lot-do-ra-ngam


Luôn cái biến tần mitsu A220 5.5kW còn khá.


Giá: 
- Heo nguyên zin giá 15T (chỉ có 1 con), heo bảo trì giá 13.5-14T. Không lấy ben hơi giảm 1T.
- Biến tần bán kèm 4T.
- Không full option, hàng còn zin chưa tháo mở, hàng bị sượng bạc đạn... đủ loại, đủ giá: liên hệ em.

Các cụ ở xa mua nếu có thời gian em đóng thùng gỗ (nhà đang có mớ ván ép 24mm dư) các cụ chịu phí ship.

*2. Spindle Shinoh S933B*

Trong mớ spindle collet e sưu tầm có em này ngon nhất. Khắc kim loại ngon.
Loại 4 bạc đạn 7xxx, chỉ có 1 collet và cán dao đi kèm (e chưa đo chính xác bao nhiêu, hôm trước mài cái cờ lê 33 rồi, định vặn ra nhưng bận nên lại bỏ đâu đó).
Chạy 300Hz êm ái, chỉ nghe gió vù vù điếc cả tai. Zin, không tháo mở bảo trì gì hết, chỉ nghịch lấy sơn xịt vài chỗ ố cho trắng da. Em đang định gắn lên con TC225 để khắc nhưng vợ nhăn quá nên cho đi.





Giá 10.5T

*3. Motor spindle (Mitsubishi SJ-P 0.4kW-10.000rpm)*

E có vài con nhặt được, tháo từ máy gì không biết nữa, trên thân dính phoi đồng thau vụn, chắc máy phay.
- 0.4kW, chạy 10.000rpm, nặng gần 6kg/con. Con này kéo mấy cái đầu spindle phay ngon, nhẹ vừa phải, lực mạnh, chạy tốc độ vừa phải.
- Con tem trắng date cũ cũ, 1 con tem xanh date mới hơn.
- Một con hơi bị kêu, mấy con còn lại OK. Loại này bạc đạn thường nên không lo, cần em thay luôn. 1 con bị bể cái jack động lực.
- Có encoder 1024ppr nhưng em chưa xài bao giờ nên không test (cái driver zin kiếm khá dễ nhưng đa số toàn giao tiếp nối tiếp với controller của Mitsu nên cũng thua). Jack động lực 6 chân em toàn hàn vào luôn (cái jack không đi mua giá 100-200k tùy lúc và tùy chỗ).





Giá 1T/con. Lấy hết 6 con giá 5T (em tìm đâu đó 1 cái jack 6 chân gửi kèm hoặc hàn luôn cho đồng bộ).

Còn vài món rảnh em lục ra bán tiếp cho rộng nhà.

Liên hệ: Phúc, 0986.280.431. Phuchnd@gmail.com.
Các bác ưu tiên SMS hoặc Zalo giúp em, hồi này em hơi bận nên nhiều khi gọi điện không nghe được hoặc e để silent không thấy.
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

giờ mới chịu đem ra bán bớt hả Phúc bồ ... hàng xịn nhanh đi thôi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Nhà còn nhiều đồ nhưng em lười + bận quá, chắc sắp tới phải dọn bớt.
Có mớ servo cụ Luyến nhờ kiểm tra + bán hộ mà mãi vẫn chưa làm, hic hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Em cập nhật phát, 2 em motor spindle 0.4kW đã ra đi.
Con BT40 nhiều cụ nhắn tin, đặt gạch, chê lực kẹp nhả dao nhỏ... :Wink: , và chưa thấy hồi âm ạ.

Có vẻ em phải làm 2 con máy dùng cái này mới được, đã thiết kế xong, làm 1 phần nhưng giờ chưa có thời gian, lại phải dần xây tiếp thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Em bổ sung thêm ít đồ nhé các bác.

*4. Khoan từ mũi max 6.8mm* (Đã bán)



*5. Servo Yaskawa Sigma II 750W*

2 bộ SGDH-08AES và motor SGMPH-08, driver mới tinh lúc mua về chỉ tháo nilon ra test. Motor thì hơi cũ, loại enc 13bits, 1 con trục có then, 1 con trục trơn ngắn chừng 20mm (gắn hộp số Robot), có vài chỗ trầy trụa nên giá mềm theo, 6.150k/bộ
 

1 bộ SGDM-08 và motor 1kW Omron, motor này enc 16 bits. Em cần bán 2 trong 3 bộ.


2 module Fully closed loop hồi trước em mua đi kèm với driver trên tháo ra, còn rất mới. Bác nào cần nghiên cứu thì lấy. Em đã test OK rồi, con này dùng thêm enc ngoài để tạo vòng kín hoàn hảo, có thể chọn được độ phân giải, input A,B hoặc A,B,C (loại enc của Sigma I). Khi không dùng thì vào Parameter wizard trên Sigmawin set lại. Giá 500k/module, lưu ý theo datasheet thì dùng được cho driver có mã SGDH-**AE**.


*6. Servo Samsung CSDJ+ 1kW*

Driver rất mới, motor hơi cũ chút, hoạt động hoàn hảo. Có vài con motor 800W mới tinh. Giá 6.200k/bộ.



Thank các bác đã xem bài.

----------


## Nam CNC

khoan từ đâu chú Gà ???? cho cái hình đi .

----------


## Ga con

Có mỗi cái hình trên đó anh. E có 1 con nữa na ná bự hơn không có đế từ, e đang chế mà còn con này nên chả có động lực làm con kia cho xong  :Wink: , hic hic. Sẵn bác Cty hỏi em quyết định bán luôn đó anh.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy có muốn bán luôn không ? chưa thấy cái giá.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

He he, cái đó xem như bán rồi đó anh. Em chưa giao hàng thôi.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

- Em giảm giá spindle Shinoh S933B còn 9.5T
- Em xin cập nhật thêm ít hàng cuối tuần dọn ra.

*7. Motor Mitsu J2 1kW*

Hồi trước có ông bạn nhờ tìm giúp, khi tìm ra rồi lâu quá hắn bán mất tiêu driver  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Em có 2 em, hàng chưa xài còn nắp chụp connector nhưng quăng quật ngoài bãi nên te tua. Quay êm ái nhưng em không có driver test (có driver khác công suất chỉ test encoder nguội). Giá 1.100k/con.



Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

*8. Ít vít me*

Cuối tuần em dọn bên xưởng ra ít, hàng này ngày trước mua dùng còn dư, để bụi bám nên e đánh bằng bánh cước sợi đồng thau, phun WD40 chống rỉ rồi gói lại, nên chụp ảnh màu cứ ngà ngà. Chất lượng còn ngon, không rơ ráo gì. Do hàng mua xài nên em toàn ưu tiên có gối mới lấy.



Chi tiết:

4.   THK BTK1504A, dài 810 hành trình 700, 1 gối EK, áo cho nut, 500k
5.   NSK W1604FA C3Z, dài 770, hành trình 650, 1 gối EK, áo cho nut, 500k
6.   THK BLK1510G dài 780, hành trình 620, 1 gối EK, áo cho nut, 500k
7.   THK BTK1404C, dài 570, hành trình 445, 2 gối BK BF, áo vitme nhôm, 500k
8.   THK BTK1605L dài 600, hành trình 475, nhuộm đen, 2 gối EK EF, áo vitme nhôm, 500k
9.   NSK W1205 C5Z, dài 520, hành trình 410, 1 gối FK, 300k
10. THK KX 1404 dài 390, hành trình 250, gối + bích bắt motor, áo vít me bằng sắt,  450k
11. THK BTK 1405A dài 400 hành trình 295, 1 gối BK, áo vít me bằng nhôm, 400k

13. Vít me 1504 dài 360, hành trình 200, gối 1 đầu, có gắn sẵn motor step encoder 200ppr, 650k

Thank các bác đã xem bài.

----------


## scara.arm

Em gạch cây số 7, 8 và cây số 12 nhe bác.
sms 0988.xxx.381

----------


## Ga con

Sorry các cụ trưa em off không check. Có 2 cụ gạch em cây số 12.

Tạm thời em có gạch cây 7, 8, 10, 12.

Thanks.

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em tấm ảnh gần gũi cây vitme ms3 nhé. Em tạm gạch

----------


## Ga con

Em cập nhật: đã bán combo 1-2, vít me 3, 12 & 14.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Tình hình là em heo còn zin này không muốn xa em hay sao ấy, có khách đặt xong lại lấy con khác :Stick Out Tongue: .

Em vật mấy con ra kiểm thì phát hiện không phải 1 em còn zin mà đến vài em, nên không lo.

Hoàn thiện với trọng lượng nhỏ nhất có thể (đế nhôm, ben 140mm), cân được 55kg


Test ổn định và êm ái đến 350Hz (10.500rpm). E test lâu ở 300Hz, 3.5A chạy hơn tiếng đồng hồ sờ chỉ hơi ấm.



*9. Mấy cái đầu phay BT30*

Thấy bác Hưng sô hàng dữ quá em ngứa nên lục kho :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hồi trước e mua 2 cái ụ, mỗi ụ 6 đầu. 1 cái còn zin nguyên, cả servo kéo và motor xoay mâm dao luôn. 1 cái chỉ còn cái vánh gắn mấy cái đầu nên rã thịt bán 1 cái rồi.

Name: Kira Quick change holder NQC-BT30, hàng Big Daishowa - Japan.

Thông số: 
- Cán dao: BT30 thay dao nhanh (bấm cái chốt, xoay phát rút cán dao ra. Lắp vào thì ngược lại)
- Tốc độ: max khoảng hơn 10.000rpm với bạc đạn hiện tại. Em tháo ra từ đầu dao kéo bằng motor servo Sanyo 2.6kW-6.000rpm. Có version khác motor chạy 10.000rpm giống cái của em.
- Bạc đạn: 3 cái, lâu quá em không nhớ chính xác số. Đầu này ăn sắt phà phà. Quay êm ái, lòng lắp ghép sáng bóng


- Khối lượng: 5kg/cục.
- Kích thước: 90*170mm, chỗ lắp ghép phi 75mm.Trục kéo then hoa phi ngoài 21.5mm, chế cái khớp nối là xong

- Giá: 2.200k/cái, e bán 4 cái còn 1 cái để chế cho ông anh.


Thanks.

----------

biết tuốt, hung1706, tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái đầu phay BT 30 giá nhiêu , 20K/1kg đi , 5kg 100K hahaha. Hàng ngon , bác Gacon lựa hàng thì anh em khỏi phải nghĩ nữa. Cho cái giá đi anh em mong chờ.

----------

Ga con

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Gacon show hàng như này sớm thì em ế dài dài luôn roài. Nhìn đã mắt dễ sợ  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mấy cái spindle của anh Phúc gấu thiệt  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

EH.... có bán QTC BT30 không ? chơi gì khoe với khoe không , mở viện bảo tàng đi.... nhìn thèm rồi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Ủa e cos để giá ở trên mà ta, 2.200k/cục. Anh lấy thì có giá vốn ạ :Wink: .

Tình hình là 1 em có gạch rồi ạ.

Thanks

----------


## Ga con

Em cập nhật chút, 1 em đầu dao quick change BT30 đã đi, 1-2 em có gạch (không biết bác chủ lấy 1 hay 2 con).

Em quên thêm thông tin, giá trên là em tặng kèm mỗi cục 2 cái cán dao BT30 heat shrinkage tùy chọn (4-6-8-10mm), mỗi bộ như hình (không gồm cái cờ lê móc nhé các bác, e có 1 cái thôi)


Thanks.

----------

CQV, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Quá rẻ cho đội mua lẻ.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

Cờ lê móc có bản lề dùng được nhiều size ngoài chợ Dân Sinh bán 45K/1 cây , xài vô tư , nhìn ham hố nhưng suy nghĩ lại , làm xong , DIY 1 em chạy 1000rpm rồi chạy máy gì ? toàn chạy dao nhỏ tốc độ cao nên thôi nhường anh em khác , em thích xài QTB , thay dao nhanh , giữ đúng cao độ Z nên set dao 1 lần là xài đến khi gãy dao thì thôi 

em này nhỏ gọn , giá tiền mềm , đáng đồng tiền , anh em nào ấp ủ mua làm phay sắt thì nhanh tay , 1 em china hàng bèo nhất trên đời NT30 ( thay dao tay ) chỉ chạy 3000rpm cũng 3500K rồi nhé .

----------

Ga con

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehehe anh Nam làm 1 cái đi, hôm nào em ghé nhìn mặt thấy ghét thì chọi em 1 phát  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Chả có ma nào mới vào thớt em chém phát, toàn mấy ông nhẵn mặt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Con này chạy motor cỡ 1.5kW - 8000rpm là ngon. Nhà e có 3 con motor luôn (2 con Mitsu max 10.000rpm và 1 con Fanuc 8.000rpm).
E lục mấy cái hình mà mãi chưa thấy, hic. 

Thanks.

----------


## tiinicat

Up hình con motor kéo con BT30 đi anh, có thêm thông tin thiết kế cho cả bộ nữa là bán ko kịp lun. Biết đâu có người đặt hàng anh làm cả bộ lun thì sao  :Smile:  ! Anh Phúc mà làm thì anh em yên tâm lắm.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Em có mấy con cùi cùi này à.
Cũng có mấy ông nhờ em làm giùm nhưng thú thực là hồi này em bận quá không làm được, hic




Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

chú bận cái gì ? bận cho con bú hở ??? 

đã có đầu cắt và động cơ thì chỉ cần khớp nối nữa thôi mà... qua dây đai nữa thì cần thêm 2 puli tròn rãnh dẹt và sợi dây đai nữa là ok , lên 10000rpm êm ái ,


chế 2 cái clip kẹp trên dưới cho cái đầu cắt , 1 mặt bích cho cái động cơ , cả 3 miếng xếp thẳng hàng đồng tâm ( nếu dùng khớp nối ) lệch tâm nếu dùng dây đai bắt vào tấm sắt dài tầm 300mm, ngang 150mm thế là xong con spindle ăn sắt. 

phay sắt thì qua cha Phan trần Minh Hiệp hay Nam mập nè , còn không thì đem sắt qua maycncmini sẵn người ta test máy người ta băm luôn cho.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

em thấy bộ đầu dao quick change BT30 của bác phúc quá rễ chế thành spindle quick change BT30 em hiến kế thế này  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . bác nào mua về thì làm 1 part chi tiết này gia công hoàn toàn trên máy tiện cho độ chính xác đồng tâm cao. đầu vuông của chi tiết lắp ac spindle đầu tròn lắp quick change BT30 đường kính phi ngoài tiện tròn D=80 và truyền động trực tiếp bằng khớp nối như vậy là có thể lắp bộ kẹp củ tuyệt vời roài.

----------

Ga con, ppgas, tiinicat

----------


## tiinicat

Bác Luyến hiến kế khá là hay, nhưng mình chưa biết là nếu làm theo bác thì mình bắt khớp nối như thế nào ? Mình bàn hồi thành hệ hoàn chỉnh cho anh em mua về gia công khỏi cần thiết kế nữa  :Smile:  !

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến hiến kế khá là hay, nhưng mình chưa biết là nếu làm theo bác thì mình bắt khớp nối như thế nào ? Mình bàn hồi thành hệ hoàn chỉnh cho anh em mua về gia công khỏi cần thiết kế nữa  !


ah ở vị trí này bác khoét 1 cái lỗ bầu dục như vậy để có thể thọc được lục giác vào vặn vặn lock khớp nối.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Ga con

Em làm cục vuông luôn anh, cái bích bắt motor là ghép bằng ốc. Còn cái thân là lỗ bắt ốc vào ụ trục Z luôn.
Hoặc khoét trực tiếp trên trục Z như kiểu này luôn


Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Làm như anh gacon là đẹp quá rồi, càng giảm thiểu chi tiết lắp ghép thì càng chính xác, càng vững. 
Như hình thì cũng dễ gia công, hàn cứng, đem mài mặt đáy, gá mặt đáy xuống bàn máy doa ngang khoáy chút xíu là cái mặt bích vuông góc với cái lỗ bằng đúng cái vỏ ụ spindle rồi.
Cái đầu thay dao nhanh này là dễ DIY lắm rồi, làm dc nguyên con CNC để lắp nó được, thì cái này ko phải vấn đề nữa.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

cách của bác phúc rất hay tiết kiệm nhiều công làm nhưng ứng dụng phì hợp với máy C thôi. em làm như vậy phù hợp với nhiều kiểu máy hơn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Có vẻ có lý anh, có khi em làm 1 cái semi giống anh, D=100 d=75mm. Khi nào cần moment cao ta bốc bỏ sang con router, tháo spindle 3kW ra.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> chú bận cái gì ? bận cho con bú hở ??? 
> 
> đã có đầu cắt và động cơ thì chỉ cần khớp nối nữa thôi mà... qua dây đai nữa thì cần thêm 2 puli tròn rãnh dẹt và sợi dây đai nữa là ok , lên 10000rpm êm ái ,
> 
> 
> chế 2 cái clip kẹp trên dưới cho cái đầu cắt , 1 mặt bích cho cái động cơ , cả 3 miếng xếp thẳng hàng đồng tâm ( nếu dùng khớp nối ) lệch tâm nếu dùng dây đai bắt vào tấm sắt dài tầm 300mm, ngang 150mm thế là xong con spindle ăn sắt. 
> 
> phay sắt thì qua cha Phan trần Minh Hiệp hay Nam mập nè , còn không thì đem sắt qua maycncmini sẵn người ta test máy người ta băm luôn cho.


Gần giống thế đó anh  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Phay sắ́t thì e có nhiều chỗ mà, máy nhà cũng chơi được có điều thiếu cái đầu dao doa móc lỗ nên làm không ngon lắm.

Mà lại tháo cái máy tính chạy Mach ra rồi nên giờ chả còn gì chạy  :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Em cập nhật tý, 2 con quick change ra đi, 1 con gạch mà em đi gửi COD hoài không được.
Còn 2 con.

Thanks.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Em lấy 2 Chú này nhé sáng mai ll bác sau

----------

Ga con

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Sry bác em định chế flow drill + taro trong cùng 1 lần kẹp phôi nhưng ko kịp đành lỗi bác vậy

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

Phúc Bồ.... cũng thích 1 em , nhưng chưa biết làm gì , có hàng đổi hàng chơi không ? anh có ray 25 dài dài , HSR25 , block dài , 550mm , đủ để làm trục Z nè , còn bót bà cố luôn , tháo từ máy cắt dây , thích thì đổi nè.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Diyodira

> Phúc Bồ.... cũng thích 1 em , nhưng chưa biết làm gì , có hàng đổi hàng chơi không ? anh có ray 25 dài dài , HSR25 , block dài , 550mm , đủ để làm trục Z nè , còn bót bà cố luôn , tháo từ máy cắt dây , thích thì đổi nè.



Hàng để dành xài đi chứ đổi chát cái gì ông, ray ông dài dài là cỡ bao nhiêu? (cái này khó xác định lắm), mà ray có 25 mà bót bà cố thì vô tải nó còn dãn ra chút ít nữa đó, sợ kẹt là chết cố bà     :Cool:

----------


## writewin

anh Phúc anh còn cái ben hơi nào cho con heo mọi ở trang 1 ko ah, hồi đó mua rẻ dc 1 em mà ko có cái ben nên h có tí điều kiện nên rán úp em nó cái ben cho đủ bộ ah

----------


## Nam CNC

ông di vô đi ra kia , chém tui hoài dị trời .... canh me chém lại mới được.... Ngộ sẽ báo thù.

----------


## Ga con

@ a Nam: ray em kha khá mà chưa xong mấy dự án. Có cái eto nào không xài đổi e đi :Stick Out Tongue: .

@ Thắng: kiếm không ra Thắng ơi, đang thấy chỗ kia có mà lại loại size 125mm, tính lực với 6kg/cm2 được hơn 700kg thôi chưa đủ, chắc phải xả bớt lò xo mới được.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Thắng đừng xả loso lực ép của loso khỏe sau này phay dao dài hoặc đài dao to sẽ yên tâm không bị bật dao ra. Mua 1 bộ vào khí nén ra dầu như của tớ đi Ok luôn á.

----------

writewin

----------


## Ga con

Cái đó thì khủng dư lực nhiều a, nhưng nặng quá xá.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## writewin

vậy chắc em phải làm 1 cái pis thủy lực nhỏ nhỏ rồi gắn bơm tay vào bơm thôi, j chứ pis thủy lực thì em làm vô tư mà dạo này lười với bận cv bên nhà máy xi măng nên ít có time làm, nên định mua cái cho khỏe ^^

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> vậy chắc em phải làm 1 cái pis thủy lực nhỏ nhỏ rồi gắn bơm tay vào bơm thôi, j chứ pis thủy lực thì em làm vô tư mà dạo này lười với bận cv bên nhà máy xi măng nên ít có time làm, nên định mua cái cho khỏe ^^


Ben thủy lực thì anh làm cái ben vừa đủ lực với spindle, hành trình cũng vừa đủ cho nhả dao nhé, lúc đá dao thì 4 cái bạc đạn chịu lực hết trơn đó.
P/s: mấy cái hộp số em gửi hôm thứ 6 rồi nhé, chắc phải t2 anh mới nhận, em gửi phương trang.

----------

writewin

----------


## Ga con

Giới hạn hành trình chừng 15mm thôi. À mà khi thay dao chỉ có 1 cái bạc đạn đầu chịu lực thôi, nên cẩn thận mấy cái khóa lẫn (khi thay dao không được chạy hay nhúc nhích), và đừng đạp quá tay  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------

writewin

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em quên ah, thường thì chỉ có 1 hoặc 2 cái bạc đạn đầu chịu lực tùy thiết kế mới đúng chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Phúc gacon còn QTC BT30 thì để mìnhv1 cái nhé. Cho địa chỉ mai nghỉ phép chạy qua giao lưu tí nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

E còn 1 cái anh. Có ông nào đó muốn mua nhưng không chịu chuyển nên vẫn còn.

E đi làm bên Phú Mỹ Hưng sát văn phòng Vinamilk, đường Tân Trào, Q7. Mai e mang theo a ghé e cafe (à mà e họp cả buổi chiều, có gì a ghé buổi sáng nhé). A lấy cái cán dao size bao nhiêu e mang luôn (thiên hạ hay chọn cán 6 và 10 vì hay dùng nhất).

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> E còn 1 cái anh. Có ông nào đó muốn mua nhưng không chịu chuyển nên vẫn còn.
> 
> E đi làm bên Phú Mỹ Hưng sát văn phòng Vinamilk, đường Tân Trào, Q7. Mai e mang theo a ghé e cafe (à mà e họp cả buổi chiều, có gì a ghé buổi sáng nhé). A lấy cái cán dao size bao nhiêu e mang luôn (thiên hạ hay chọn cán 6 và 10 vì hay dùng nhất).
> 
> Thanks.


Cái loại cán gia nhiệt thì không thích. Nếu có loại thường thì tuyệt  :Smile: . Collet 6 và 10 ưu tiên.
Ok sáng mai a ghé ucf nhưng trễ tí nhé. Nghỉ phép nên nướng chút  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

He he, cán thường thì không có rồi a. Có mấy cái SK hồi trước e mua (giá cũng không rẻ nhưng tính ra cũng dễ chịu hơn bâu giờ), mà collet SK cũng khó kiếm thấy bà.

Thanks.

----------


## CQV

> Em cập nhật chút, 1 em đầu dao quick change BT30 đã đi, 1-2 em có gạch (không biết bác chủ lấy 1 hay 2 con).
> 
> Em quên thêm thông tin, giá trên là em tặng kèm mỗi cục 2 cái cán dao BT30 heat shrinkage tùy chọn (4-6-8-10mm), mỗi bộ như hình (không gồm cái cờ lê móc nhé các bác, e có 1 cái thôi)
> 
> Thanks.


A cho em hỏi đầu TB30 có còn cái nào ko a ? em đang cần 1 cái , nếu còn có gì anh cho em địa chỉ hoặc sđt có gì em qua lấy , thank a , mail của em chuquangvu78@gmail

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Hi các bác, cho em moi cái chủ đề này lên cái.

Có mấy bác gạch mấy con heo của em, em làm sẵn sàng lòng mề dồi tiết... xong hết, lên mâm bát rồi mà có cái cả tháng - mấy tháng vẫn chưa thấy hồi âm.

Có khách khác muốn lấy nhanh, em nhắn mấy bác private SMS, Zalo rồi, giờ thông báo trên này luôn, confirm e sớm để em còn lên kế hoạch xử lý. Đàn heo của em nó lên dĩa sắp hết rồi, hic :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Bể gạch thì em lấy nhé.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

đồng tiền đến trước là bán , đừng gạch đá chi mệt , nhiều anh em nhanh nhảu gạch tùm lum sau đó hiểu rõ là không đủ công lực để dùng, sợ quê lờ luôn.

Giờ em bán là toàn bán người quen , người lạ thì em ít ưu tiên hơn... mỗi lần bán thì hơi mỏi miệng vì giải thích rất nhiều cho khách hiểu để xem khách có thể dùng hay hiểu chưa trước khi bán , em chỉ thích khách mua xong rồi dùng chứ vất xó hàng em bán thì em tủi thân lắm.

----------

Ga con

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> đồng tiền đến trước là bán , đừng gạch đá chi mệt , nhiều anh em nhanh nhảu gạch tùm lum sau đó hiểu rõ là không đủ công lực để dùng, sợ quê lờ luôn.
> 
> Giờ em bán là toàn bán người quen , người lạ thì em ít ưu tiên hơn... mỗi lần bán thì hơi mỏi miệng vì giải thích rất nhiều cho khách hiểu để xem khách có thể dùng hay hiểu chưa trước khi bán , em chỉ thích khách mua xong rồi dùng chứ vất xó hàng em bán thì em tủi thân lắm.


7.5kw BT30 em cho lên kệ dùng liền nè anh.:-). Em thì anh không cần giải thích mỏi miệng nữa vì anh đã quá mỏi miệng với em rồi.:-)

----------


## Ga con

> đồng tiền đến trước là bán , đừng gạch đá chi mệt , nhiều anh em nhanh nhảu gạch tùm lum sau đó hiểu rõ là không đủ công lực để dùng, sợ quê lờ luôn.
> 
> Giờ em bán là toàn bán người quen , người lạ thì em ít ưu tiên hơn... mỗi lần bán thì hơi mỏi miệng vì giải thích rất nhiều cho khách hiểu để xem khách có thể dùng hay hiểu chưa trước khi bán , em chỉ thích khách mua xong rồi dùng chứ vất xó hàng em bán thì em tủi thân lắm.


Kaka quen dữ trời,

Thực tế ra em cũng từ chối không ít ông vì e biết rõ hệ cơ của mấy ổng (cả cụm còn nhẹ hơn cả con spindle, hic).

Mà thiệt tình mấy vụ này, có vẻ mình không có khiếu sư phạm hay sao mà càng giải thích người khác càng hoang mang  :Frown:  :Frown: , lại càng hỏi tới.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi, tiinicat

----------


## Luyến

> Kaka quen dữ trời,
> 
> Thực tế ra em cũng từ chối không ít ông vì e biết rõ hệ cơ của mấy ổng (cả cụm còn nhẹ hơn cả con spindle, hic).
> 
> Mà thiệt tình mấy vụ này, có vẻ mình không có khiếu sư phạm hay sao mà càng giải thích người khác càng hoang mang , lại càng hỏi tới.
> 
> Thanks.


Ui trình sư phạm thuộc cấp thượng thừa hướng dẫn em đâu là em hiểu đấy . Bao nhiều dự án khủng đều do bác xúi á.

Khách quen của m thì ... ai cũng quen ah, cứ giới thiệu ae cncpro thì đều là người nhà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Ga con, thuhanoi

----------


## tiinicat

> Kaka quen dữ trời,
> 
> Thực tế ra em cũng từ chối không ít ông vì e biết rõ hệ cơ của mấy ổng (cả cụm còn nhẹ hơn cả con spindle, hic).
> 
> Mà thiệt tình mấy vụ này, có vẻ mình không có khiếu sư phạm hay sao mà càng giải thích người khác càng hoang mang , lại càng hỏi tới.
> 
> Thanks.


Em cũng có cùng ý kiến với anh Luyến, trình độ của anh là thượng thừa roài... anh chỉ rõ ràng dễ hiểu chỉ có làm biếng nên đến giờ cái dự án bé bé mới bắt đầu  :Smile:  .

----------

Ga con, Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Cám ơn các bác lăng xê hộ em.

Nhưng thực tế nó phũ lắm ạ. Có khi nói một hồi người khác không hoang mang mà mình lại hoang mang, ặc  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Luyến

Heo đang rẻ mà bác phúc còn con nào ko ??

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Mấy con này e sắp hết rồi a. Có ông đặt nhiều mà chưa thấy firm lại.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Tình hình là em có ông bạn làm dự án dư ra 2 cái đồng hồ áp suất Wika USA xịn mã 233.50.063

- Áp suất max 160bar (2.300 psi). Đường kính 63mm, sai số +-2%, ren lắp NPT  1/4\\".

- Mặt đồng hồ fill đầu glycerin, chống rung kim, dùng được cho các máy rung nhiều.

- Giá hàng mới thì khiếp lắm (ông bạn em bảo mua về 600$/cái, giá dự án có kê lên nhiều rồi, hic), giấy tờ chứng chỉ đi theo e không chắc còn không nhưng đảm bảo hàng xịn 100%. 

- Giá bán 500k/cái, 800k/2 cái.




Liên hệ Phúc 0986.280.431; Phuchnd@gmail.com
Thank các bác.

----------


## Ga con

Lâu lâu vào xem lại thấy hình chết ráo, hic.

Up lại phát, em còn 1-2 con, muốn tiễn đi luôn.

Còn 1 con bạc đạn zin 400Hz nghe gió vù vù, vài con mẻ chân e giữ lại xài.




Thanks

----------


## Thaihamy

Nhà 1 con bt15. 1 con bt30. 1 con bt50.
Bác fix tui lấy về cho đủ đàn lợn.

----------


## Ga con

Còn 2 con à bác.
1 con bạc zin giá 15T, 1 con bạc bảo trì ngoại hình cũng kém đẹp hơn chút 13.5t.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Còn vài con Alpha step ASD-ASM e lục lại cho lên sàn nốt quá. Để dành lâu quá chưa xài, hic.

Ít con 911AC + driver 20AS, 98AC-N7.2 + driver 16AS, 66AC + driver 12AS/12AC. Lười quá chắc mấy mấy ngày mới dọn ra được.

Thanks.

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin giá mấy bộ 911ac nhé bác.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

E đang có gạch cụ, mà con này cũng không có nhiều ạ. Ngày mai e trả lời cụ nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Chật nhà em lục ra vài món bán.
Step 5 pha Sanyo:

 - Driver PMAPB1S3B01, điện 100-115V. Out 1.5A, e tìm không ra manual chính xác của con này, tham khảo con tương đương (PMMBA5603). Driver chạy F/H (500/1000 xung/vòng), có nút chỉnh độ rung (VA) giúp chạy êm hơn.

 - Motor 103F8582, chưa sử dụng mà quăng quật quá trầy sơn. Con này đời mới (F system), dòng max 1.5A, moment có tài liệu khoảng gần 5Nm, có tài liệu ghi hơn 40kg.cm






Giá 900k/bộ.


Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Có mấy con này không xài, hôm chở về em bị cấn bể màn hình điện thoại nên bán kiếm xèng mua điện thoại khác  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 - Spindle Meidensha, chuyên gỗ công suất 4.5kW, 200V 300hz 17.6krpm max. Xài 2 bạc đạn 7007CP5 đầu, 7204CP5 đuôi. Zin bạc đang bôi trơn bằng dầu nhớt, cực êm. Trước e biết có bác dùng con này khắc thau khắc khuôn rất ngon.

 - Collet "lạ" 16mm. E chưa vệ sinh kẹp nhẹ cây cán 16mm so thử đảo khoảng 0.005mm (mới nhét vào vặn lại bằng tay).

 - Tròn vo như trái dưa hấu, nặng 30kg. Toàn thân bằng gang đúc, dưới chân có rãnh lắp định vị.










Giá 4.500k như trong hình (gồm luôn cái cán C16 ER20 chưa collet, hoặc không lấy cái này thì đổi sang 2 cái collet C16 ra đường kính khác như 6-10-12...). Chưa có biến tần, ai cần biến tần trong hình nhắn em luôn, giá rẻ (3.7kw).

Thanks.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

E gạch bộ  step 5pha sanyo nha bác

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái bộ Sanyo 5pha e đã bán hết, thank bác.

Sắp xả tới 2 pha.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Xong mớ step Sanyo 5pha, em tiếp tục xả mớ Step 2pha USA

Driver Pacific (Kollmorgen) 6410, Áp 15-75VDC, dòng max 7.1A (5A RMS), tần số xung input max 2Mhz, microstep max 1:256. Hàng này xài tương đương Leadshine M860, được cái mác tư bản ngon hơn.

Version này không có miếng tản nhiệt bự nên chỉ chịu được 1/2 dòng max, ai cần chạy max công suất thì bôi kem gắn lên miếng tản là OK.



*Download File*


Motor step Swiss made size 86 dài khoản 95mm, 6Nm. Motor này bị cắt dây khá ngắn nhưng hàn lại xài ok.
Datasheet giống con này
*Download File*





Video test. Motor đấu parallel (dòng max 9A)




Test chung với motor Tamagawa  dòng tương đương (4a/phase, đấu parallel dòng max 8a)



Giá: 
 - Mua lẻ driver 450k/cái. Có khoảng hơn 20 cái ai gom giá tốt.
 - Motor: con đỏ Swiss made 600k/con. Đi với driver giá 1tr/bộ.

Thank các bác

----------


## Ga con

E cập nhật tý, 10 con driver 2 pha đã ra đi. Ku Minhdt gạch tiếp 10 con, còn lại tầm chưa tới chục con.

Thanks.

----------


## zinken2

> Có mấy con này không xài, hôm chở về em bị cấn bể màn hình điện thoại nên bán kiếm xèng mua điện thoại khác 
> 
>  - Spindle Meidensha, chuyên gỗ công suất 4.5kW, 200V 300hz 17.6krpm max. Xài 2 bạc đạn 7007CP5 đầu, 7204CP5 đuôi. Zin bạc đang bôi trơn bằng dầu nhớt, cực êm. Trước e biết có bác dùng con này khắc thau khắc khuôn rất ngon.
> 
>  - Collet "lạ" 16mm. E chưa vệ sinh kẹp nhẹ cây cán 16mm so thử đảo khoảng 0.005mm (mới nhét vào vặn lại bằng tay).
> 
>  - Tròn vo như trái dưa hấu, nặng 30kg. Toàn thân bằng gang đúc, dưới chân có rãnh lắp định vị.
> 
> 
> ...


a tạm gạch con này nhé (để hỏi thêm 1 số thông số), gọi điện ko thấy bắt máy.
thank

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Chật nhà e cho ra đi luôn con này, motor spindle này xài cho máy tiện. 
Mitsu SJ-N3.7A, 3.7kw max 8.000rpm. Hàng chưa xài (NOS).
Đã test đủ các chức năng ngon lành mượt mà.
Nặng 37kw.






Giá 4.5tr
Liên hệ Phúc 0986.280.431, em ở Bình Tân, TP HCM.

Thank các bác xem bài.

----------

mr.fun

----------

